
Not Everyone in Tech Cheers Visa Program for Foreign Workers - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/05/business/h-1b-visa-tech-cheers-for-foreign-workers.html
======
davidf18
"Lawrence F. Katz, a prominent labor economist at Harvard, said companies like
the H-1B visa program because it expands the pool of applicants. That means
having to pay less in salary and retaining more control over employees.

“From the point of view of an economist, there are two big winners,” he added.
“The workers who come here with H-1B visas and the companies that employ
them.”"

------
sharemywin
Wasn't designed as a way to lower wages.

~~~
bediger4000
Come come, we're all adults here! Surely as Americans we all believe in the
Laws of Supply and Demand. It's quite simple: increase the supply and prices
go down. Decrease supply, or increase demand, and prices go up. Basic free
market economics.

No matter what official rationale for H-1B visas exists, the primary purpose
is to increase supply and lower wages. And it's worked marvelously!
Unfortunately, it's not Pareto Efficient, so there will be complaints.

~~~
sharemywin
It was for gaps in the free market. Raising the minimum will help with it's
abuse.

The intent of the H-1B provisions is to help employers who cannot otherwise
obtain needed business skills and abilities from the U.S. workforce by
authorizing the temporary employment of qualified individuals who are not
otherwise authorized to work in the United States.

[https://www.dol.gov/whd/immigration/h1b.htm](https://www.dol.gov/whd/immigration/h1b.htm)

~~~
bediger4000
I don't believe your statement of intent, by the way. No matter what rationale
for H-1B visas exists, the primary purpose is to increase supply and lower
wages. And it's worked marvelously! Unfortunately, it's not Pareto Efficient,
so there will be complaints.

